# Waze sucks



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

If you enjoy being trolled by the Uber app, just wait until you fire up this mess of a navigational tool.

I definitely appreciate a cluttered, childish interface with a whole bunch of superfluous nonsense on the screen when I just want to punch in a destination and get rolling. 

It's unsafe to make drivers x out of pop-ups and extra info they don't need when they're trying to find their way.

Also I have to commend them on serving up ads for such essential stops as Dunkin Donuts when you're just trying to drive a pax and not miss their exit. Why take up valuable screen real estate with something so trivial as a map when you can learn all about the newest sugary treats located 20 miles away?

Never again.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

UbaBrah said:


> Also I have to commend them on serving up ads for such essential stops as Dunkin Donuts...


It must think you're a cop!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I only get pop-up ads when I'm stopped at a light. 

In my market, Waze is the only reliable navigation tool. We had a bus rapid transit line running from one end of the city to the other built 2 years ago that created a lot of no left turns/U-turns. No other nav app has updated to account for it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When I use WAZE I only get a pop up when I am stopped, the second I start moving it goes away. None of the mapping services are perfect they all have issues, for personal driving I use WAZE. For Uber I use the Uber map. To search for some place I use Google maps to find it then use WAZE to get there. I like the real time traffic updates in WAZE, I think they update the fastest.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I never understood what all the hype about Waze is.

I tried it a few times and really tried hard to like it based on what everyone else on these forums have said but found it to be garbage.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Turn all the annoying stuff off and keep the useful stuff like where the Cops hiding at.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> If you enjoy being trolled by the Uber app, just wait until you fire up this mess of a navigational tool.
> 
> I definitely appreciate a cluttered, childish interface with a whole bunch of superfluous nonsense on the screen when I just want to punch in a destination and get rolling.
> 
> ...


Give it another try, but this time set the voice to Cookie Monster and turn it all the way up.

You are welcome.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FYI, Google owns Waze. Google Maps has the access to all live updates from Waze so if a road closure, delay, etc.etc. occurs it will be fed to Google Maps. Google considers Waze more social media because it is interactive with drivers so all the other info from Waze is not sent to Google Maps.

One other issue to watch out for using Waze. You are paid time and mileage, are you sure you always want the fastest, shortest way to the destination??? Check the settings closely.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Waze is only as good as the user that decides to use the app and not change any of the settings like:

1. Turn off all that annoying crap.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Appreciate the feedback. I'm going to cut down on the number of things I have going on within Waze, and implement the Cookie Monster suggestion before giving it another shot.

This time I'm shaving it right down to the essential info though, like how many Wazers are in my area. I don't know how Columbus ever made it across the Atlantic without such a feature.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

It took a little getting used too
and ill give you the
"do you want to go to McDonald's" blocking the screen a couple times
a day is a real pain in the ass
I drove the shit out of the car for
13 hours a day for 3.5 years and
swear by it
Ide actually pay $$ for it not to


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> Give it another try, but this time set the voice to Cookie Monster and turn it all the way up.
> 
> You are welcome.


I was fooling around with the different voice options one day and tried Cookie Monster, then I drove up to NoVA to visit my parents. After 90+ miles of highway, I totally forgot what I changed the voice to, until all of a sudden I heard "EXIT RIGHT!" in a very loud Cookie Monster voice and nearly jumped out of my skin. &#128514;


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I was fooling around with the different voice options one day and tried Cookie Monster, then I drove up to NoVA to visit my parents. After 90+ miles of highway, I totally forgot what I changed the voice to, until all of a sudden I heard "EXIT RIGHT!" in a very loud Cookie Monster voice and nearly jumped out of my skin. &#128514;


" 'C' is for 'Caution'.....and also, COOKIE!"


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I was fooling around with the different voice options one day and tried Cookie Monster, then I drove up to NoVA to visit my parents. After 90+ miles of highway, I totally forgot what I changed the voice to, until all of a sudden I heard "EXIT RIGHT!" in a very loud Cookie Monster voice and nearly jumped out of my skin. &#128514;


I put mr t on there once and didnt really like him calling me a fool and bossing me around. I was fooling around w it and chose the first english female
She sounded like a dominatrix!!!
I was like shit i dont want someone to be mean to me I need help and guidance
The second one i think natalie is really nice and thats who i use now.
I can listen to her all day except on about the 3rd time she says roundabout it starts to get on my nerves...


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I decided to go with a lunch of champions in light of this newfound Cookie Monster hilarity. No regrets.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

I like waze, but idk why it gives me these horrible alerts for rr crossings. idec.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Acheese11 said:


> I like waze, but idk why it gives me these horrible alerts for rr crossings. idec.


You can turn those off in settings, I did the day after they started those alerts.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I gave Waze an honest try, but I prefer Google Maps and to some degree even Apple Maps.

Apple Maps has the best CarPlay interface, not surprisingly, and Google Maps is somewhat better with navigation (especially offline maps and navigation which I use sometimes).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

It would be nice if the developer gods would add Apple Maps as one of the options: I think I have least complaints about them, but still not perfect.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> If you enjoy being trolled by the Uber app, just wait until you fire up this mess of a navigational tool.
> 
> I definitely appreciate a cluttered, childish interface with a whole bunch of superfluous nonsense on the screen when I just want to punch in a destination and get rolling.
> 
> ...


Ever since Google / D.A.R.P.A. bought Waze.
It does suck.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> ver since Google / D.A.R.P.A. bought Waze.


the cartoon interface/GUI is a real turn off of for me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> the cartoon interface/GUI is a real turn off of for me.


I like speed traps and cameras are being reported in real time.
I always ran Waze in background.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Waze is my go to navigation app and works great for me. Pop up ads while stopped don't bother me at all. Haven't used Waze with Uber app, though, just Lyft.

And having voice directions off works great for me. Freaking annoying when drivers have their navigation screaming the turns loud as hell.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

UbaBrah said:


> If you enjoy being trolled by the Uber app, just wait until you fire up this mess of a navigational tool.
> 
> I definitely appreciate a cluttered, childish interface with a whole bunch of superfluous nonsense on the screen when I just want to punch in a destination and get rolling.
> 
> ...


Some will get fired up over this... I was once a bonafide Waze Enthusiast myself. 
...then I realized it's efficacy is only as strong as the community using it. 
Denver, CO is definitely more devoted to mapping contributions compared to Dallas-Ft. Worth, TX.
On another note: all the clutter/mess, etc. can be disabled, for the most part. The ads of which you speak, unfortunately cannot. Though they only cover the upper quadrant when not moving... but yes, it's a shite-show of sorts. Still, I find it has its uses.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Seamus said:


> FYI, Google owns Waze. Google Maps has the access to all live updates from Waze so if a road closure, delay, etc.etc. occurs it will be fed to Google Maps. Google considers Waze more social media because it is interactive with drivers so all the other info from Waze is not sent to Google Maps.
> 
> One other issue to watch out for using Waze. You are paid time and mileage, are you sure you always want the fastest, shortest way to the destination??? Check the settings closely.


I hate waze for a number of reasons! First and foremost it makes me work way to hard to save 1 minute. Often times the suggested route is faster but only by seconds but 4 miles shorter. 4 miles shorter is me paying Goober or Gryft $6.00 + to drive to the same point. No Bueno.

I hate the cartoon interface and how it changes route with no notification. The sounds are atrocious.

I run each companies nav with google maps up on my screen. When it is super busy out I will look at waze to see what it recommends and make a choice of route. I rarely check nav again until I get near the destination ( or just not at all)


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

ashlee2004 said:


> Give it another try, but this time set the voice to Cookie Monster and turn it all the way up.
> 
> You are welcome.


I didn't know this was a thing!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Silly wabbit, waze is for kids!!!


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I like it better than the rest. I like being able to see and choose alternate routes. I also like being able to report road closures.

You can turn off some of the annoyances.

And what kind of people report cars stopped on the shoulder?

I would like it if you could indicate in which lane an obstacle or accident is.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> but this time set the voice to Cookie Monster and turn it all the way up.


@ashlee2004 you have given the best tip of the day! There are tons of drivers who didn't realize you could do that and will now switch to Cookie Monster as a goof! Somewhere in a Waze control room some systems admin is saying "WTF" how did Cookie Monster get so popular! :roflmao:


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Ok, something is off, but I do not see this cookie monster voice feature. Where do i go to enable it?


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

cumonohito said:


> Ok, something is off, but I do not see this cookie monster voice feature. Where do i go to enable it?


It was taken off on the most recent iOS update, I believe. Or, at least the entire Sesame Street bunch is absent, but perhaps his voice is still there. If so, it's under Settings _ Audio_ Voice (Jane, Amy... Cookie Monster). 
Kinda annoying, but one of those things I also just had to test out at point. &#129335;&#127995;


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> It was taken off on the most recent iOS update, I believe. Or, at least the entire Sesame Street bunch is absent, but perhaps his voice is still there. If so, it's under Settings _ Audio_ Voice (Jane, Amy... Cookie Monster).
> Kinda annoying, but one of those things I also just had to test out at point. &#129335;&#127995;


That's probably it, as is not there. Oh well, better luck next time.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

cumonohito said:


> Ok, something is off, but I do not see this cookie monster voice feature. Where do i go to enable it?


It should be under voice settings, but I just checked my app and it looks like it's gone. I guess it was a limited time thing, or maybe you can download it?

I remember there used to be a DJ Khaled voice, too. I turned it on one day while Ubering and got great reactions. &#128514;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> And what kind of people report cars stopped on the shoulder?


Agreed. I don't drive my car on the shoulder, so that warning is of no use to me.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Ever since Google / D.A.R.P.A. bought Waze.
> It does suck.


Google has a way of screwing up many things.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

cumonohito said:


> That's probably it, as is not there. Oh well, better luck next time.


Well, on the bright side... you're truly not missing much. Of course, I don't know you and ya may well be a huge fan of the 'Ol Monster-of-Cookies- otherwise, watching that YouTube link up above should provide equal satisfaction and less trouble. &#128513;


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I only get pop-up ads when I'm stopped at a light.
> 
> In my market, Waze is the only reliable navigation tool. We had a bus rapid transit line running from one end of the city to the other built 2 years ago that created a lot of no left turns/U-turns. No other nav app has updated to account for it.


Unfortunately in my market Waze does things like ask you to take a left turn onto a street that runs parallel to the street your on, make a left turn of the freeway onto a street that has no offramp, and make left turns with no traffic light across three lane highways at rush hour. Google owns them anyways, all the best routes get incorporated into regular google maps anyways now.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

somedriverguy said:


> Unfortunately in my market Waze does things like ask you to take a left turn onto a street that runs parallel to the street your on, make a left turn of the freeway onto a street that has no offramp, and make left turns with no traffic light across three lane highways at rush hour. Google owns them anyways, all the best routes get incorporated into regular google maps anyways now.


All I know is that when I started Uber driving last year, Waze gave me good routes that accounted for updated traffic patterns, and Google Maps did not.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

What I like most about Waze is that it is a community-driven map. In my area we have some construction blockages that required long detours if you found yourself on the wrong side of them. I took careful notes exactly where the barricades were placed. That night I logged onto Discord and contacted those volunteers working to keep Florida roads updated. Within the hour the public map accurately showed the segments of roads that were not accessible. The routing correctly compensated for it. The college girls that had been affected by this for weeks were quite impressed that their Ubers and Lyfts would now arrive on time. This is the best feature of Waze in my opinion.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> All I know is that when I started Uber driving last year, Waze gave me good routes that accounted for updated traffic patterns, and Google Maps did not.


Yes, google maps routinely shows roads as blocked when the construction finished 3 months ago and roads as open where the construction is set to continue for another 18 months. There are roads that were closed off 2 years ago in my home town that google still insists are open.

But google has never ordered me to tessaract myself onto a parallel road or wanted me to hop the center divider and do a dukes of hazzard off of an over pass.

They both have their quirks.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

So... it seems with the "passing" of Cookie Monster, Waze has brought NEW, FUN things... &#128579;&#128578;&#128579;
like this: 
Choose a SIDE! Batman, or... The Riddler! &#129395;


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The Batman voice got annoying for me after a while but I love using the Batmobile on the map


----------

